# Saugeye on the fly



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyone target and catch saugeye using the fly?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I missed out on trying for the sauger run last year on the Hocking due to the great flood of 2011. In the spring of 2010, I targeted them in the spring when they were stacked up in the river in fairly shallow water (3-5') and caught a lot of them. Get a small streamer down to their level and they will do the rest. That same year (2010) I caught a 26 1/4" saugeye on the fly at a local lake where they are stocked. I was not targeting them, but that fish slammed a coyote Clouser when I was fishing from my kayak and gave me a good sleigh ride.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

We fish Buckeye quite a bit. I always threaten to bring the fly rod. I have tied up some white shad flies and have a sinking line to give it a shot this spring. I know that lake well enough that we should be able to get it done. When we do, there will be video to follow. I am kind of excited about trying this.
Merf


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I've caught quite a few of them in reservoirs using sinking lines with woolly buggers and clousers. I even had one come up and hit a panfish popper right at nightfall. They put a good bend in the fly rod and are loads of fun to catch! :B


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ive taken a dozen or so around Dayton on the GMR, I think about 23" was my best on the long rod, chartreuse clouser, lots of dinks too, always fun though!

Salmonid


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

I got into a few on clousers below the pleasant hill dam, mine fought like wet shop rags.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

fontinalis said:


> I got into a few on clousers below the pleasant hill dam, mine fought like wet shop rags.


I've had that happen on a couple I've caught too. Most were a blast, but some were like a spaghetti noodle. I've had pike do that too. Heck, I had one darn near casually swim up to me.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

A few years back we were flyrodding the pike island dam pretty hard with clousers,wooly buggers,different streamers ect. we got a bunch of saugeyes and saugers,white bass,smallies,wipers and even a few catfish it was funny I seen a guy flyfishing so I brought mine with me the next time I went then a few guys started talking to us and then they brought theirs and then another and so on I remember at 1 time there were about a dozen flyrodders it was alot of fun though it seemed to turn into it was the flyrodders and then the rest of the fishermen then I started to target largemouth and didnt make it down as much now its been awhile since I seen anyone flyfish.anyways try it you will like it


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

fontinalis said:


> I got into a few on clousers below the pleasant hill dam, mine fought like wet shop rags.


I did the same but all small ones there. I probably would not try to target them in anything deeper than a few feet and only in moving water. Let us now if any of you do well with the sinking line in lakes. Any streamer will do but they will tear it up with their sharp teeth, so don't use the best ones in the box.


----------



## SweetFeet (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm pretty confident that we will manage to get into a few saugeye on the fly at Buckeye. That water is so shallow it shouldn't be too much work to get the fly down to the fish. Very excited to try it.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds like a good excuse for me to go try out some Jim Teeny sink lines...


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I got a secret spot in the Scioto behind my home. In april we will catch them 5 foot from the shore, a few up 5ibs + and we catch hybrids and tons of big cats. We go threw leader so fast it makes your cry. 

Long tail Large Conehead buggers punkin color or anything big and white. Works great.

My neighbor kept some, one of our trips here a pic from last april.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

This is one of my fly rod catches I am most proud of, will be a very tough saugeye on the fly to top. My kayak is 31" wide, FYI:










Coyote Clouser stuck in her jaw:


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice color on that Sandwitch friend


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

TheCream said:


> This is one of my fly rod catches I am most proud of, will be a very tough saugeye on the fly to top. My kayak is 31" wide, FYI:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice fish Cream! I love seeing them toothy critters on the fly!


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice pic Cream.


----------

